# Waterpan in Masterbuilt??



## randalldad (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a newbie. Got a Masterbuilt Electric for Xmas. Have not yet made "illini mods" to it, but can already see the need. 

Question: Do I always fill the waterpan, no matter what I'm cooking? I did some ABT's and a stuffed chicken roll  Friday night for my poker guys. Flaor was good, but both were "soggy", like too much steam. 

This afternoon I did a couple fatties and they too seem steamed an did not have any crusty outer covering. 

I have a poker butt with rub in the fridge tonight and plan to smoke it tomorrow, so I need some help - do I always use the water pan and if so, how much, how long, etc. 

Thanks, gents. 

RandallDad


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 30, 2006)

hello hello rdad,
im glad to meet you.

i dont have a master built---

as i look at the higher capacity --hi dollar electrics---
  [cook shack---smokin tex-- bradley--sausage maker]

they dont have water pans----

on my style of smoker---
some people throw out the water--
and fill the water pan with sand..

makes you think--

i foil every thing after 3-4 hrs..
i dont put wood chips in after 140f internal
 water dont moisten the meat when foiled 

ILLINI--the dude who gets my vote to be--
the SMF masterbuilt electric GURU---
will probably be along soon...
on your model---hes the one with mucho experience


----------



## virgilmiller (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a Master Built and made the vent mod that illini sugested. If you do not have that vent all your meats will be soggy and they will not produce a glaze in the master built smokers. First thing i smoked was a brisket vwithout the vent and it did not produce a glaze and was not truly smoked in my opinion. Once i modified my smoker with the vent it worked perfect. Also your cook times on things will be less the traditional smokers because of the insultation built inot the smoker. Use cook times on here as a rough estimate then when you smoke uyour meat write the time it takes and you can use that as your guidline for your smoker, because all smokers will vary just as all ovens do. My brother built his own smoker and his smoke is piped in from a metal box that uses charcoal and wood  and the smoke kisses the meat so to speak then vents out through a stack. You have to have ventalation.


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2006)

RandallDad:

Virgilmiller tells it like it is...good job Virgil

Until you get it vented and cooking that butt don,t put much more than a quarter inch in the pan....it ends up being a drip pan mostly....opening the door to spray and wrap will give a good indication of the environment going on in there and adjust accordingly

Vent it when you can!!


----------

